# Stiff Downshift on 5-SPD SE



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Has anyone else experienced stiff downshifting into lower gears, particularly from 3rd to 2nd gear? I can go from 5th to 4th and 4th to 3rd very smoothly, but the shifter doesn't want to slide into 2nd gear smoothy. I think it tends to happen more when it's cold but am not positive about that. Haven't seen any TSBs on it, so am wondering if anyone else has experienced it?


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Never noticed anything unusual. Most cars don't slide right into lower gears, but usually a blip of the throttle to match RPM's is all that's needed. Next time I'm in it I'll check.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Does blipping the throttle actually work? I thought it was all about the syncro's in that the car will not go into a gear if the syncro determines the engine could not handle it...sorta like trying to drop to 1st when moving at 50mph...the syncro will never allow it.

I think the poor shifting may just be a cold weather thing in that the gear oil is not warmed yet.

Just a thought...


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

In past vehicles I've had I would blip the throttle and it usually slid right in, but those were rear-drive vehicles. Never noticed a problem in the Alty. 

Good point about the fluid temp. I spent three years up in northern North Dakota and I used all synthetic fluids. It made a big difference in the winter time when the temps got and stayed below 0 degrees F for extended periods of time. It was still stiff shifting but much better than regular gear oil.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *In past vehicles I've had I would blip the throttle and it usually slid right in, but those were rear-drive vehicles. Never noticed a problem in the Alty.
> 
> Good point about the fluid temp. I spent three years up in northern North Dakota and I used all synthetic fluids. It made a big difference in the winter time when the temps got and stayed below 0 degrees F for extended periods of time. It was still stiff shifting but much better than regular gear oil. *


 Good point try changing the fluid, If your in cold weather stiff shifting can be normal. Try using lighter weight oil.


----------

